# My Flowerhorn



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)




----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)




----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

looks good.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

bad pic but nice side view


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice colors from what i can see...lol..clean the glass atleast you bum..
before i start calling you "pat kelly" or "kevin maas"


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice colors from what i can see...lol..clean the glass atleast you bum..
> before i start calling you "pat kelly" or "kevin maas"


 hey, a 55 gallon setup for $35..I'll clean the glass when I'm good and ready...you Roberto Kelly wannabe


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

pretty bad ass fish








i want me a gold flowerhorn


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hes pretty thick. Did you pick him up in chinatown? I can see pearls which would indicated its a ZZ


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice fish, dirty tank


----------



## catcichliddude11 (Jul 30, 2003)

nice man...i got 1 too..theyre mean as hell


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> nice fish, dirty tank :rasp:










why are u making fun of everyones dirty tank
yours isent even that clean









nice flower horn


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> hes pretty thick. Did you pick him up in chinatown? I can see pearls which would indicated its a ZZ


 I got this from a well known user who asked to remain anonymous

it's going to go live with X once his ass comes up for it...I'm going strickly with raising the various texas variants I think


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you sure are a lousy photographer. Its a nice fish though, albeit i dont much care for those extreme trailing fins.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

nice fish!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Lahot said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > hes pretty thick. Did you pick him up in chinatown? I can see pearls which would indicated its a ZZ
> ...










on my way. 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

how the temperment? mean as hell? his forhead is so wide there is the chance that his head could start inflating... pump up the ph... 7.8


----------

